# splints and laceration repairs



## alices (Aug 9, 2011)

Hope someone can help on this, I am confused, in the cpt book under the cast/strapping/splints section it makes the statement of being able to code them as long as there is no restorative treatment , fractures, injuries, dislocations and/or comfort of the pt,  so wouldn't that mean that if a Dr repairs a laceration on the arm then places a splint (no other dxs but the laceration) then the splint would not be allowable code/charge? and if I can code/bill it out is it in writing somewhere so I can have that to show if I needed it..thank you for all the help..alice


----------



## armen (Aug 9, 2011)

alices said:


> Hope someone can help on this, I am confused, in the cpt book under the cast/strapping/splints section it makes the statement of being able to code them as long as there is no restorative treatment , fractures, injuries, dislocations and/or comfort of the pt,  so wouldn't that mean that if a Dr repairs a laceration on the arm then places a splint (no other dxs but the laceration) then the splint would not be allowable code/charge? and if I can code/bill it out is it in writing somewhere so I can have that to show if I needed it..thank you for all the help..alice



I think you need to bill laceration repair + cast supplies. I bill for ortho and we do not charge cast application code on the initial visit with fracture care code.


----------

